# Gladesman vs Gheenoe?



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I can't speak directly to the boats for never having owned one but can provide links of previous similar discussions. Hopefully some more experienced folks will chime in.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1208363240/0


http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1253456951

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1226864464/8

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1262838390


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

I LOVE the Gladesmens! I own a Gheenoe Classic (setup just like the Gladesmen) and it is a great skiff. You can get a nice Gheenoe LT25 for half the price of the Gladesmen. And there's no way a Gladesmen is twice as good. I don't feel as guilty beating the heck out of the Gheenoe, so I end up getting a lot of use out of it.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

X2 If I had the $$$ I would already have a Gladesman ... But Since I am Neither Rich or Spoiled I Don't





> I LOVE the Gladesmens!  I own a Gheenoe Classic (setup just like the Gladesmen) and it is a great skiff.  You can get a nice Gheenoe LT25 for half the price of the Gladesmen.  And there's no way a Gladesmen is twice as good.  I don't feel as guilty beating the heck out of the Gheenoe, so I end up getting a lot of use out of it.


----------



## jbedul (Jul 5, 2010)

Real world draft, huh???  Maybe this will help...










My classic with two souls on board floated farther than my buddy's yak...


----------



## Flpt (Nov 11, 2007)

I own a Gladesman and fish the areas you speak of on a regular basis. The pro list: draft is sick, easiest boat I have ever poled, can also paddle easily (important for trips thru tight mangrove tunnels in NMZ), quiet. The con list: it is an oversized canoe, treat it like that and the stability is not an issue, act like your on the Master 17 and you'll go for a swim.

I've spent some time on Gheenoes. Much better stability, more draft than the Gladesman. 


Pm if you want to fish.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Another Gladesmen owner here. Simply a fantastic boat. Yep, it's tippy. Very light. Fit and finish is great. Huge 6' front deck. Poles very nice. Ramin trailer is first class. Get the tires to the edge of the water and launch or retreive. Hubs NEVER get wet. I don't think I'll ever sell mine.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

The Galdesmen is a better built boat. Not even close. The ECC guys build top shelf stuff. But unfortunately no matter how good it is built it has got to be one of the worst designed boats I have ever seen. This was ECC first foray into boat building/design. And the really missed on it. They had the right idea of what boat boat to build but went about it in a very wrong way. I rember getting all amped up waiting for this boat and then the more I saw the less I liked. And then after talking to a few people that owned them at the ramps it comfirmed my thoughts. THe front is wide and rounded with no edge. And then at the rear where you need the stability they tappered it down to 17"(?maybe 21") This why you see them rigged with very low or no poling platform. What the hell where they thinking? Apprenty not much. One guy I talked to decribed it as balancing on a beach ball. He said that his legs litterally would be sore as if he had exercised. I dont understand why Kevin and them do not build "the" microskiff. If they took what they now know and apply it to the Gladesman they would have the the ultimate micro. If ECC ever builds a squared back 45-48"wide micro I will be the first in line. Wake up ECC give us a micro Lostmen. Remeber how you guys cut up the Gladesman to make the Lostmen? No reverse that and cut up the Lostmen to give us Gladesman V2. Go with the Gheenoe until then. Now bring on all the ECC goons to attack me like always seems to happen when someone says anything negative about a ECC product. I already have my middle finger salute for you.  The truth hurts and its not hate it constructive critsism ;D


----------



## Shinerkiller (Dec 12, 2006)

What ever happened to the new gladesman? Feenoe?


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

They got me all excited with taht hype also. Then I found out it was just a carbon version of the same design.  LIke I said ealier they know how to design one now. They just need to come back to thier roots. If they added a Glades Skiff/Ambush type boat thier lineup would be complete.And keep it simple and basic and affordable like all the good things about a Gladesmen.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Glades Skiff is 17'8 with a 58" beam

Caimen is 17'10 with a 60" beam

A base Caimen is only 5k more than a Gladesmen


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

If I didnt have 2 kids with $1200/mnth daycare and a $1400/mnth mortage I would have a Caimen in the garage right now. That is one of my dream boats. It would be gree/tan like Pinfish's. Sweeet!


Skinny enlighten me I am not getting the point your are trying to make. :-?


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Just saying that the caimen is comparable to the glades/ambush style skiff


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

If it comes down to the $ aspect of the two, gheenoes are more friendly on the wallet. The Gladesman is an excellent boat for what it is designed for. Not sure of the negative remarks that are being said about it but I have spent more time on my buddies Gladesman then my own gheenoe due to the stability with two fisherman. With that being said, the negative criticism can continue but I personally feel that others need to fully water test a product or own one before they can make a final conclusion. Happy fishing


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I don't have any experience with the gladesman, but I'll add my 2cents for the Gheenoes mentioned. A Classic or LT25 will most likely win out if the dollar makes your decision. I had 2 classics and the hull slap is definitely an issue if you're looking to be stealthy. The LT's are better on this issue, but I found both boats to be frustrating to pole in anything other than ideal conditions(zero wind). You can get higher platforms on these two models than the gladesman for a definite sight advantage, but that's about it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

bored at work and saw this really old post and it got me thinking. An old gheenoe classic, highsider, or NMZ wil be a lot nicer on the pocket BUT not an LT 25. Some of these LT 25 that are rigged with center consoles or raised consoles are selling between 10,000-15,000. I own my own LT 25 that I actually have for sale but IMHO I could never justify spending that much on a gheenoe. 

I loved my gheenoe, it was rigged with a tiller motor and it was affordable to run and maintain but once you add center consoles with hydraulic steering and back and front hatches and platforms its not so cheap. 

When this post 1st started ECC was selling Gladesmasn fully rigged for the same price as some of these super rigged Lt's. 

If your looking for a poling skiff that will float super shallow and you are a complete artificial guy and want something that is rigged top notch then go with a used gladesman. 

If you dont really pole that much and want something thing that is "more" stable and dont care how it looks then go with LT. 

And if you are on a small budget go with a classic. The LT is much better than a classic but a classic offers you a big savings in money.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Waking the dead!! I agree when you start trying to make a Noe into a flats skiff or bass boat you are missing the point. Not to mention the price on some of these fully rigged ones. Keep em simple. Still wish ECC would build a square back Gladesman. With a drop nose. That would be the SH*t! I have owned 3 noes and one Riverhawk B60. You gotta keep em simple. I now own a not so micro ECC Lostmen.


----------



## Flounder_Joe (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey guys I've just back to microskiff. Hve any of you seen the Black Tip? Looks like the gladesman alot. They offer a 14, 15, and 17ft models. checkit out at Blacktip inc .net.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Blacktip? From what I saw on the site looks nothing at all like a Gladesman... Or am I missing something here?... :-?


----------



## JBAILBOND (Sep 20, 2011)

i agree does not look much like either of them !!!!!!!!


----------

